# Getting a new car and might start ubering for extra income.



## sweetooth103 (May 25, 2015)

I am getting a 2013 jetta hybrid, just wondering if it'll be ok to start ubering it with it? If so can it be consider uberX or uber black? I live in LA btw


----------



## good4life (Oct 4, 2014)

UberX for sure.


----------



## azndriver87 (Mar 23, 2015)

jetta is not approved for uberblack.

if you want uber black for extra income, you'll need commercial license and insurance.


----------



## alln (Jun 16, 2015)

No job security here


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

sweetooth103 said:


> I am getting a 2013 jetta hybrid, just wondering if it'll be ok to start ubering it with it? If so can it be consider uberX or uber black? I live in LA btw


Your new car will quickly depreciate and will get beaten up by passengers. How much are you paying for that car?


----------



## NADA (Jul 2, 2015)

sweetooth103 said:


> I am getting a 2013 jetta hybrid, just wondering if it'll be ok to start ubering it with it? If so can it be consider uberX or uber black? I live in LA btw


I have a new Nissan Sentra and going to move, want to help a reliable driver
who can lease my car. Its better than buying a new car. My Car is $470 a month with $1000 down for 26 months till 12/22/2017. I am in San Diego. Text me if you are interested. I have posted it on a thread. no credit check. just looking for someone reliable.
503 358 7277


----------

